# Preston & Blackpool brag 2..



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

May i proudly say that Burnthwaites Temptation aka Gaia had a fantastic day today and gained a 1st in her Open class, and a 3rd,4th and 5th in her side classesOur very own Burnthwaites baby really done us as proud as ever-of course it always helps when she gets a lovin' wink from her favorite Nana too








Gaia-our Gorgeous Caramel Tabby point Siamese


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Huge congratulations Gaia!!!!!
She is beautiful and a worthy winner


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Meeeeeeowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
Beautiful!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

WELDONE!!

What color is she?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou muchly-she is ratherFluffy she is a Caramel tabby point though some would say lilac


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done lasses! wish I could have been with you, lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Er yes Chrissy-helps to be awake though loveI don't attend the shows it's May and Ross who do all the hard work on that side,dunno how but glad they do


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Thankyou muchly-she is ratherFluffy she is a Caramel tabby point though some would say lilac


Gosh I'm dumb, I saw that after I posted 

I am in love with tabbies! Now I've got my first tabby i don't think anything else would do LOL


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS *Gaia is gorgeous and the most beautiful colour.


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

well done... she is beautiful....


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning cat. Well done.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou so much for your kind but true words folks-appreciated


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> Thankyou so much for your kind *but true* words folks-appreciated


Hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Behave you


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Who dear, me dear, yes dear.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

PMSL  Can any of you answer the kitten eye question under breeding section???????


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I just did. I had to look it up myself a while ago.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Well done, Kelly!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Another one of your beauties congratulations


----------

